# First Island Report 46 inch black drum



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Calvin, Robert, and I launched from Sea View around 6 AM and reached the First a little before 7. Saw one of the toggers hooked up to a BIG TOG, turned out to be a 44 inch Black Drum. Good sign since that is what we were looking for. We didn't see any fish swimming near the surface around the island, so we concentrated our fishing on the Spine where we had seen the 44 caught. Robert left us to chase flounder and Calvin and I continued to work the Spine hard. I was fishing a Gulp Crab and chunk of Crab Fishbites on a 3/0 Kahle hook rigged Carolina style behind a 1 ounce egg sinker and a Tidal Surge jig marinated in Sticky Liquid on a 1 ounce jig head. Calvin alternated between a Storm and a jig with Fishbites. The flood was in the bottom stages of the tide. We would paddle up stream of the tube, drop down, then jig our rigs over the rocks. We fished hard for over two hours focused on catching a black drum. We would get hung in the rocks, loose a rig, re tie and go back at it. Around 9 o'clock, my rig got stuck in the rocks again. This time, the rock started to move. Next thing I know, I'm being dragged at warp speed from the end of the spine 50 yards to the First Island all the time screaming and hooting. Hoooooked Up! I was using a medium action casting rod with 30 pound Power Pro so I wasn't afraid of putting pressure on the fish to keep him out of the rocks. I stayed over top of him and didn't let him get out from under my boat. He headed straight for the rocks, then the tube, then the toggers, then back to where I hooked him, then back to the island, then the tube then the toggers bouncing me into their boat and under their anchor. They helped by pulling in their lines and keeping me out of their anchor. By now we had attracted an audience. After about a half hour, the fish realized that he was beat and came to the surface. Immense! A black goliath. I slipped the lipper on him and the fight was over. Calvin came over to assist and we got a measurement. 46 inches. Just as I was lifting him for a photo, the lip gripper slipped off and the fish slid into the water and swam away. Oh well, I got the photo on the hard drive in permanent memory. What a fish! We worked the spine for the rest of the tide. Made a couple laps around the island looking for fish, and returned to the spine for the top of the ebb. Nothing. We paddled back to the beach, fighting the ebb and a little easterly blow, victorious. We had picked a species, targeted it, and caught one! Fishing for big fish is a group effort and Calvin and Robert deserve big PROPS for joining me out there and helping with the fish. Thanks a million guys. Next one is yours!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice report.
I guess that was a Chesapeake Bay sliegh ride. Sure sounds like fun.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report... cheasapeake bay sleigh ride... what type of yak are you fishing from?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

He's got the 16ft prowler.

Sorry I missed it..dang back by 1pm....coulda woulda.... shouda.....

Nic'un...Ric


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

its a prowler 15 in sky blue i think and its 15' 4"


----------

